# Foreign body removal from the ear



## debbiek (Mar 7, 2016)

Can anyone advise if removing an ear bud or small piece of material from the ear with just alligator forceps would be considered a foreign body removal (69200) OR, would that just be considered an E&M code??

CHART NOTES STATE: ..."... The simple foreign body was identified. The foreign body was located in the: ear.  The foreign body was located and removed with alligator forceps. Patient tolerated the procedure well. . Instructions were provided to the patient as documented elsewhere.' 

I cannot find SPECIFIC information on what constitutes proper use of the code for a foreign body removal from the ear.  Appreciate it.  Thanks.


----------



## prayercoder (Mar 9, 2016)

*Removal of foreign body in ear.*

That is the correct code.
Here is the lay description of the code:

Under direct visualization, the physician or technician removes a foreign body from the external auditory canal using delicate forceps, a cerumen spoon, or suction. In the case of a live insect, oil is dropped into the ear to immobilize it before it is removed. No anesthetic or local anesthetic is used.

This is the code description:69200  
Removal foreign body from external auditory canal; without general anesthesia


----------



## debbiek (Mar 10, 2016)

thank you very much!!


----------

